# Applying for Accountants (general)



## Rokar (May 14, 2013)

I am applying for accountant (general) in the skill select. I was given information that Academic IELTS need to be written for this. But I'm not sure as to which place I need to send my experience letters (like ACS for software people). Heard that its CPA but then there are other options also given in the skill select.

And does anyone know in what format I need to prepare my experince letter for accountant and what does the CPA actually expect if your applying through them? It would be helpful if someone could give me some information regarding these 2 queries

Thanks

Rokar


----------



## Waylander (May 28, 2013)

1) Yes, IELTS must be Academic test.
2) I have recently had work experience and skills assessed by ICAA (Institue of Chartered Accountants Australia). Their website has plenty of info. PM me your email add and I will send you an example of the work experience letters I used to get assessed on.


----------



## mavericks (May 2, 2013)

IELTS Academic with 7 bands minimum in all 4 segments
Skill assessment authority for Accountants are : ICAA/ CPA/ IPA

In my opinion IPA is the easiest to crack as I know of Indian Chartered Accountants that have gotten stuck with CPA for various reasons that didn't make much sense and asked for unnecessary additional docs.

No clue about ICAA.

Good luck !


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi

I have applied for assessment with ICAA and provided following documents to them (some maybe in addition to what they actually require):

a) Work reference letters for my employment
b) Bank statements for salary credit (last few months of each Company), along with salary pay slips
c) Income tax returns
d) Good standing certificate, being a member of ICAI
e) Syllabus details for my University degree and Chartered Accountancy course in India
f) Membership certificate of ICAI
g) Mark sheets for degree and CA
h) Resume

If you need format for experience letter, let me know.


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for assessment with ICAA and provided following documents to them (some maybe in addition to what they actually require):
> 
> ...


hi sre,

what was your degree? is it in Accountancy?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

mello555 said:


> hi sre,
> 
> what was your degree? is it in Accountancy?


Yes, I got a bachelor's degree in commerce and I also completed the Chartered Accountancy course in India.


----------



## Rokar (May 14, 2013)

But I am not a chartered accountant. Just a masters degree. Would that count?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rokar said:


> But I am not a chartered accountant. Just a masters degree. Would that count?


I am note sure there. I believe it should be ok, but you would need to double check with an agent maybe?

What you would need to ensure is that you meet 9 core areas defined by CPAA / ICAA in their website. If these subject areas are covered in your graduation and you are able to show the same through a syllabus, that should be good enough for you.


----------



## dpkrichard (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi SRE,

A few questions:
1. Is there a format for getting the letter of good standing from ICAI?
2. Can you share CV/ work experience format? I am new to this forum and am not sure how to share my email on a one-to-one basis. Please advise


----------



## dpkrichard (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi SRE,

A few questions:
1. Is there a format for getting the letter of good standing from ICAI?

2. Can you share CV/ work experience format and a work reference letter from the employer? I am new to this forum and am not sure how to share my email on a one-to-one basis. Please advise



sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for assessment with ICAA and provided following documents to them (some maybe in addition to what they actually require):
> 
> ...


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

dpkrichard said:


> Hi SRE,
> 
> A few questions:
> 1. Is there a format for getting the letter of good standing from ICAI?
> ...


For the good standing certificate, you need to send a mail to ICAI and they would send you the certificate (in a standard ICAI format). Before that, you need to ensure you have complied with CPE requirements and have paid all membership fees to date. After you send a mail to ICAI, they will ask you to fill a form and send it back, mentioning the reason why you require the certificate. You can mention that it is required for migration to Australia and getting your skills assessed by ICAA / CPAA.

For the work experience format, please find the format attached.


----------



## retro (Feb 25, 2014)

*In a quandry*

I had done my EOI on my own and my nominated occupation was Accountant (General) mainly because of my qualification being an accountancy one (ACCA) . My work experience both pre and post-qualification is that of an Internal Auditor although due to my late qualification, I can't claim any work experience points. I did however mark the post-qualification work experience as relevant to my nominated occupation because even though I was an internal auditor, I did do a lot of accountancy related work like reviewing financial statements and accounting data and assessing adequacy of financial controls.

When I went in for my visa application I decided to use an expert aka migration agent. The problem now is that he reckons I made a mistake by marking the post qualification experience as relevant on my EOI despite not claiming any points. He recommends getting an experience letter irrespective of whether I claim any points. I had quit my job so getting my experience letter with the detailed job description/duties was not an easy task. I tried everything aside from begging for the letter but the HR people won't budge and will only issue me a service certificate which simply states I was an employee with from/to dates.

The way I see it I have two options:

1. Go through with my visa application regardless and provide the service certificate because I am not going to get the experience letter. I do have appointment, promotion,increment letters which I can submit to prove my experience claim.

2. I let this EOI invite lapse and fill in an updated EOI with all work experience marked as irrelevant. However will I still need a detailed experience letter even for irrelevant work experience and despite claiming 0 points? This is because I am doubtful about the HR dept of my ex-employer helping me out in anyway.

I am sorry for the lengthy post but I had to explain my set of circumstances in order to get any suggestions for resolving my situation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devashish Janoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi can you please share the format of work experience letter . I am totally confused about it and having a tough time explaining my previous employer.

Please help 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## amit.gandhi (Apr 11, 2016)

*CA reference letters*



sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for assessment with ICAA and provided following documents to them (some maybe in addition to what they actually require):
> 
> ...


Hi can you please send me a reference letter format. I am a CA with 8+ yrs of work experience

Also , if possible please send me the mapping of Subjects between a Indian BCOM and CA degree with that of an Australian degree


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rokar said:


> I am applying for accountant (general) in the skill select. I was given information that Academic IELTS need to be written for this. But I'm not sure as to which place I need to send my experience letters (like ACS for software people). Heard that its CPA but then there are other options also given in the skill select.


I recently got my skills assessment done by CPA. It took them 12 working days only. And the process was very smooth. They did not ask for any additional documents. And yes, you will have to give ACADEMIC module only.



Rokar said:


> And does anyone know in what format I need to prepare my experince letter for accountant and what does the CPA actually expect if your applying through them? It would be helpful if someone could give me some information regarding these 2 queries


My experience letter went as follows:

"TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Ms XYZ is working as a full-time employee with our Company ABC, having employee ID 0000, in the role of Management Accountant. She joined the company on 1st June 2014 at monthly gross salary of Rupees 0000 per month. She has been working a minimum of 40 hours per week putting in over-time as and when necessary. The major responsibilities under her job description include the following:
1.
2.
3."

That's it. 

Also, people submit a heck lot of documents for skills assessment. But I only submitted these:

1. Membership certificate from Institute of Chartered Accountants
2. Transcript (it listed down all papers of CA along with passing month & year)
3. IELTS results
4. Experience letter
5. Syllabus of CA

People go on submitting result letters of each stage and paper individually, the character certificates, bank statements etc. but honestly you DO NOT need to provide all these. Because the more you give them, the more they want. Like a friend submitted their final stage passing certificate and his assessment got stuck for they asked him to provide certificates of all stages.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

retro said:


> When I went in for my visa application I decided to use an expert aka migration agent. The problem now is that he reckons I made a mistake by marking the post qualification experience as relevant on my EOI despite not claiming any points. He recommends getting an experience letter irrespective of whether I claim any points. I had quit my job so getting my experience letter with the detailed job description/duties was not an easy task. I tried everything aside from begging for the letter but the HR people won't budge and will only issue me a service certificate which simply states I was an employee with from/to dates.


CPA requires experience letter for skills assessment too (if you want to have your work experience assessed). & they give this option that if you are unable to get a letter from your employer, you can have it done through notary public in which case you might need to give references of your colleagues (who are willing to write for you). I think you could try doing that?


----------

